# Hello From Aurora, Colorado!



## shamrock1990 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello all, glad to be a part of this forum and I look forward to talking to you!:jol:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Brendan!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard, we're looking forward to talking to you also!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,
Glad I checked the new posts today, I dont normally look at them, plus I just got done working a graveyard shift and I need to go to bed because I have to get up in 4 hours.

Anyway, I live in A Town also. Im near Buckley and Yale. Where do you live, You should come check out my yard, btw have you been by Darkrose Manor in Aurora? I can give you directions, pm me and Ill give you my number/address. Talk to you later hopefully, I have to get some sleep.
Sam


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

BTW, I was just at Darkrose Manor and its going to be so sweet, I met August and Pandora and they are awesome. Their yard kicks ass and is the best in town. You have to check it out.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey there and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

